# Cast Net Dip ?



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a few old nylon cast nets, hand tied by my grandfather. They are in need of dipping. They have a brownish color to them, I have no plans on using the nets because I do not want to snag them on something . The dip that is still on some of the leads looks like a shellac, or varnish mixture. These nets are forty to fifty years old, so what ever he used as a dip really worked well. So here is my question. Does anyone know what may have been used for a netdip back then? Thanks


----------



## puddin (Aug 27, 2009)

Varnish/mineral spirits probably,outside away from any flame!


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, I can remember the nets hanging in the back yard drying, and they had a strong smell to them, much like varnish. I have one old net that my grandfather took all the leads off of and reused them on another net. It's all torn, so I can use it for doing some test.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

50-50 spar varnish and mineral spirits. Only dip the bag


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

All the above,but I used to dip the whole net


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Net Dip*



wild fish said:


> All the above,but I used to dip the whole net


Same here. Dip the entire net to make it stiff and throw better.

I still have several handwoven 7 foot nylon castnet webbings that haven't been hung. Anyone interested? C2


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

You can check with Brunson nets in Foley. I am sure they would dip them professionally for you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have made many nets in those 40 years gone buy days and I used enamel and mineral spirits. A quart of green or blue or whatever color you want Enamel paint and a gallon of mineral spirits. find a tree tall enough to throw a line over Make sure net is dry. let soak for about 20 minutes then pull line up and let the net hang over the 5 gallon container of the mixture until it stops dripping. Then save the mixture in the gallon container the mineral spirits were in and you got enough to do more nets. Believe me it did take a long time to make those nets.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. When the net is hanging to dry, does it need to hang straight down, or spread it out?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

straight down so the total weight is off the groung this way it makes the knots tight. Although the net has been dipped before so the knots are as tight as they are going to get. Hang it with the line tight at the top around the horn. Assuming it's a brail net.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have both brail, and bag to dip. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Net Dipping*

Brunson has been dipping my cotton and nylon nets for three generations.

An aside: I once saw a net that someone had spray painted with probably lacquer. Looked and worked well. I prefer dipping. C2


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a bag net that I bought back in mid 70's from a local guy. I always mixed 50/50 spar varnish and mineral spirits. Dipped the whole net, let soak for 30 minutes, then hang off the ground to let it dry. Just before it is completely dry pull out the bag netting so it bulges out. Dipping the whole will help it open better, if you use it.


----------

